# RTA Map Center -- Support > Support Tips & What's New! >  Lodging on the Map Center

## sputnik

Apologies if this is the wrong place, but I have a quick question about lodging that pops up when using the RTA Map Center.  For example, in Moab, Apache Motel is one of the "places" that pops up.  According to the Moab Visitor Center, there are nearly 30 hotels and other lodgings in Moab, so what does it mean that RTA is only showing the Apache?  Is it highly recommended, a personal recommendation, never a bad word said about it on the forums, etc?  Or is it just that they paid the Map Center developer enough money? ;)

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Howdy,

Your question made me laugh out loud.... But it's a great question -- Thanks for putting it out there!

The RTA Map Center and the RTA Map Wizard is a being developed in-house, by RTA programmers and editorial staff.  Were not soliciting fees from anyone  users, members, attraction owners, etc.  


> According to the Moab Visitor Center, there are nearly 30 hotels and other lodgings in Moab, so what does it mean that RTA is only showing the Apache? Is it highly recommended, a personal recommendation, never a bad word said about it on the forums, etc?


Yep, that's true, but we aren't providing listings for lodging options as part of this program, at least, not yet.  Any roadtrip attraction that you can find on either the *RTA Map Center* or the *RTA Map Wizard* is there because the article contributor thought it was unique enough to be counted as roadtrip attraction.  We don't list chain motels, restaurants or any other such attraction -- it has to be unique enough to meet this criteria list.

Now, we do provide a booking service for hotels and motels on the site.  On the top of every page, in the green navigation bar is a link called "hotels" and from that link you can see the list of Moab motels....

Also the plan is to eventually offer an overlay -- set by each member -- of a variety of searching options including wi-fi locations, motels, and other travel services -- 

Thanks,

Mark

----------


## sputnik

Thanks Mark, well explained

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Today, we're working on a re-design of the Map Center page to (hopefully) clear up some confusion about how to use the "Search Along a Route" and Vicinity Search tools.  As with any re-design, the underlying programming is intense-- but we're hoping to unveil the new page by Monday or Tuesday.

The bigger design project that is also underway, is the custom print options.  Members will be able to custom design how their printed maps look, in terms of what information is taken from their mapping database and presented on their maps.  This is a just a wee bit complicated as well, but the alpha version of this should be ready for use by the 16th of April.

Mark

----------

